# Newago County Passes ORV Ordinance



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Newago County passed an ORV Ordinance on 2-23-2012.

Effective on 4-19-2012.

Ordinance Link

Steve


----------



## buggs (Jan 21, 2011)

Passing this was a no brainer, the county has been losing sportsman generated monies for a long time, due in part to declining hunter numbers as a result of fewer deer. This is a great incentive to offer/lure sportsman back into the county to pursue other recreational activities, and it may help "move" so many of the vacant - yet listed properties that many cabin owners have been trying to sell - or provide them the incentive to keep their properties which will result in increased revenue for a county that desperatly needs it - good job and the "right call" to the board members.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

This is great news. Have been waiting for this for years.


----------

